# Peugeot Radio cut off



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Just noticed that the radio in the new van cuts off after 20 minutes, Peugeot Autocruise Starspirit.

I vaguely remember reading something about this in the past but my brain hasn't retained it, probably age related!

Is it possible to override the cut off?

Peter


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Peter

Most radios have 2 supplies, 1 permanent and 1 switched via the ignition.

If you find the switched feed and replace it with a permanent (or switched by you) feed this will override the auto shut off. This will mean that you will then have to manually switch the set off, as it will no longer go off with the ignition. The original permanent feed is there to ensure that the memory of the radio is maintained.

John.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

No need to mess around with feed wires, ours was the same. I found the answer in the Radios Handbook, think it was described as a sleep setting or something like that


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

Does anyone have a handbook on the unit currently fitted in the Ducatto?

I have a vast file of everything supplied with the MH, but no radio/cd handbook.

Even a model number would be nice, I believe the unit is Blaupunkt? then a search on the net may produce something.

Failing that I will be revising the wiring to mine on the next trip in Feb & will post details of the work entailed


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Can't help with Blaupunkt, but one of the mags did a feature on setting the radio recently, I think I may still have it, if anyone wants a copy send me a PM and I will copy out. 
[Could try to scan - but I'm not keen on scanned text n pics from mags, can't seem to get them flat enough. :roll: ]

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Complete instructions to overcome the problem on page 104 of Feb issue of Motor Caravan

KenS


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Ken,

Would you be so kind as to reproduce it in essence here please?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

hi Tigger,
have found the article,and it does refer to blaupinkt, so techies, what is the best way to post it to site??


8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Andysam

Sorry just spotted your posting it's a bit late now so will leave it to Twooks, however if Twooks has no luck I will try tomorrow .

Rgds KenS


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

This is a scanned and OCR of an article by Terry Acreman in the February issue of the Motor Caravan ( I hope I'm not violating any copyright).


DISABLING THE RADIO'S AUTOMATIC CUT-OFF

Step-by-step guidance to rewiring the power system for a typical Fiat/Peugeot radio. If you're confident
in auto electrics, follow the steps and you'll be able to away without the engine running

1 Using the radio keys in the holes to
each side of the radio unit, gently
apply outward pressure and ease out the
radio until the wiring is exposed. You will
see three wiring connectors: one white,
one black and one blue/green/yellow
multi-coloured.

2 Carefully, with ignition turned on and
using a test lamp, check the wires on
the white connector. The thick red wire will
be live at all times, while two other wires will
be live only when ignition is turned on. Our
interest will be with the thin blue/yellow
wire. NOTE these are the wire colours on
my 2004 Peugeot Blaupunkt radio - yours
should not differ, but always check.

3 Disconnect battery (advise your control
centre if you have a tracking unit fitted).
On other side from connectors will be the
aerial connection. Connectors have a lug to
one side; press this inward and ease each
connector out of the radio. The aerial lead
is a press-fit connection. Remove all
connections, starting with the multi-coloured
one, then place the radio unit to one side.

4 We only need to work on the white
connector and wiring. It is easier to
work on the harness if the central (map)
upper dash panel is removed (it's held by
four Torq screws - two can easily be seen,
the others are just inside the radio
aperture). Carefully cut back the
manufacturer's harness tape as far as
possible, to the white connector only.

5 Cut the thin blue/yellow wire about one
inch from the connector. Using electrical
tape, fully insulate, cut the end and then
tape back the (now unused) wire still taped
into the main harness. Remaining piece of
blue/yellow wire running into the connector
will be soldered to the thick red wire around
an inch from connector block, after baring a
section of the outer cover. Take care not to
get hot solder on the plastic dash trim.

6 Fully insulate this joint and then re-tape
the wires back to the original harness
tape. Refit the map support upper dash
panel, passing all radio connectors through
the open aperture.

7 Re-connect the wiring connectors to
the radio, starting with the lower white
first, then the black above, finishing with the
multi-coloured connector and aerial lead.
Re-connect the battery and switch the
radio on, with the ignition off.

8 The radio screen will show the word
CODE, and after a few seconds this will
be replaced by - - - -. Now you require the
vehicle's four-figure radio security code.

9 Using the numbered station buttons
put in your secret four-figure code. Be
careful here, as you have only a limited
number of attempts before the unit believes
it is stolen and shuts itself down.
February 2005 MOTOR CARAVAN 105
-------------------------------------------------------

Alternatively replace the thick red wire with a feed from your leisure battery

Hope this helps

rgds KenS


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

Brilliant!
Thanks Kens & Twooks, thats just the info I wanted.
Being a bodger, I will be bearing a piece of wire approx 50mm long at both ends, then forcing one bare end up the rear of the blue/yellow connection & the other end up the red one. Then tape them firmly in position.
All this will be done live, so that I won't even have to bother re-coding the thing.
I will let you know how I get on.
I just hope I can keep the smoke that runs the thing, inside it.
Regards
Mark


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Mark

Not a good idea!!!!!!!!

You will introduce a permanent backfeed to the blue / yellow wire, you need to cut the wire.

There's bodging and there's bodging, what you're suggesting has the potential to cause damage.

John.


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

It may be prudent to cut the wire as you suggest John.

I will let you know the score once I have done the job myself.

Most of the radios have a 'hidden menu' whereby you can switch the auto off out by holding down a button or two whilst powering on, but I have tried all combinations on this one to no avail ???


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

if you want the pretty pictures let me know your e-mail


8)


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the information, that's the first task once these winds die down and I can get the van out of storage.

MHF members come up trumps yet again!

Peter


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

I've just completed the job on my radio/cd player  in a 2003 Ducato, it works a treat.
I cut the blue/yellow wire approx 40mm from the connector, then bared off 8mm of the 40mm piece left sticking out of the connector. The bared end was then poked into the back of the connector alongside the thick red wire, making the connection. This seemed to be quite firm, so I popped the unit back into the dash & all seems ok, the unit does not now cut off after 20 mins.  
Note for John, I tried jumpering the connections to see what happened & indeed the back feed brings in the fuel pump (not good really) 8O . I would have thought the acc feed should have been isolated by a relay :? .


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

well done Tiggs

Pleased you've managed the job and that the advice was useful.

John


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Did the wiring mod today on my Autocruise Starspirit. Used info from here and February issue of Motor Caravan. Very straightforward and radio now works a treat, no cut off.

The only worrying thing was all the cut wires already in the loom (six or seven), none of which had been insulated. Just to be on the safe side I insulated them all.

Peter

PS The two sockets described in the magazine are combined into one on my 2004 Peugeot.

Just out of interest if anyone wants to date their vans original build, the plastic map holder has a manufacturers date stamped on it, as does the ashtray. This would be a useful thing to check when buying. Also, if original tyres are fitted they also have month/year stamps.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear  ! Went to collect the van from storage this morning after seven days standing. The battery was flat. Could the rewiring of the radio have caused this?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

If the wiring details were followed correctly then I would very much doubt it caused the problem. 
Has your radio got a remote control that works by infra-red?the reason I ask is that mine has, and ocasionaly it turns itself on , sometimes I will go out in the morning and find the radio on, knowing that I had turned it off the night before, the makers told me it could be the sun reflected across the sensor or possibly another remote, if this applies to you it could flatten your battery in a week, if not you will have to get your meter out and start searching.

good luck Ken


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Ken. No there is no remote for the radio. I have put the battery on charge and will investigate further tomorrow.

Peter


----------

